# Townes-brock syndrome



## ulmer (Oct 7, 2011)

Been trying to find the correct diagnosis code for Townes-Brock syndrome-focused on the ears and auditory systems. I would appreciate any feedback.Thank you!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 7, 2011)

I found 759.89 and then you could add the anomalies fo the parts of the body that is has affected. Hope this helps!


----------



## ulmer (Oct 7, 2011)

I looked at that one too, but I was questioning whether to use it or not beings that under the TIP it did not list that particiular syndrome? Thanks for your input- I appreciate it!


----------

